# Goodbye Cole you were a good fishy



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

Last night there seems to have been a ginormous fight between my betta cole and the two other tankmates but unfortunately it seems that neither one of them has survived the betta is still living but hes so dismantled that i honestly dont think he can see his eyes are totally black and look like they are going to explode so unfortunately i have to buy all new fish i plan on buying neon tetras and not a betta


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

That's horrible! What were the other fish?


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

im not positive what the other fish were but they were very happy together i had changed the water that day so im not sure what happened but i know they had been chasing each other around but i think the stress got them going and then they didnt stop


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

I also found out that the betta cole was completely dead along with the other two fish


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh no that is terrible! I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am curious too. What other fish did u have in the tank with Cole? I am very sorry for your loss. This is why my bettas all have their own little tanks.


----------

